

Ask HN: What to do with spare domains? - captaincrunch

I am curious if anyone has any ways of making money with their unused domains?  Parking for advertising never worked for me.<p>What should I do with my unused domains that I want to keep?
======
byoung2
You could install Wordpress with an RSS to blog post plugin. At the very least
some content could go on them with AdSense around it. I have about a dozen of
these that earn a few bucks every month, basically just enough to pay for the
hosting and domain renewals. In the process, you should get a little boost in
page rank when you do actually use them because of their age.

------
brianbreslin
point them to your active domains you are using?

